# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Giúp Đỡ Camera

## nzhuhu

Anh em vui lòng cho mình hỏi phải làm sao cho nó lên hình Monitor hay Tivi đây ? Mua gần 1 năm rồi mà ko biết làm sao hết. Nó dùng cáp 26 dây, anh em hướng dẫn mình nha, cám ơn rất rất nhiều.

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác hay thật không biết gì về nó cũng mua về làm gì.
Đăng lên hỏi thì ít ra bác cho cái mã model để ai có tài liệu thì chia sẻ. Nhìn mấy cái mạch thì có thánh cũng ko biết chân nào với chân nào.

----------


## nzhuhu

Trời bạn ơi, nó không có mã model luôn. Mình nghĩ nó là channel link, camera link hay CCD camera chi đó.

----------


## Gamo

Ccd chỉ là tên loại cảm biến, giống như loại hay dùng bây giờ là CMOS. Chân kiểu này ko giống các loại camera ngoài thị trường, nghi là nó chơi chuẩn riêng rồi. Ko có model thì hơi khó mò á

----------


## nzhuhu

Chân của nó là MDR 26pin, mình nghi là phải mua cái Frame Grabber của cty này nhưng ngược lại mình lại hy vọng nó giống mấy cái camera bây giờ, có thể tìm ra dây tính hiệu AV hay gì đó để cấm vào Tivi.
http://dbm.com.vn/vn/frame-grabber/f...cie-1473r.html

----------


## Gamo

Nếu chỉ để coi qua AV mà ko muốn qua Frame Grabber thì bác mua 1 con camera ngoài thị trường, gắn hệ thấu kính này vào là dễ nhất.

----------


## nzhuhu

Vậy bác cũng nghĩ là cái thấu kính nó giá trị hơn 3 cái board và con chip CCD hay Cmos phải không?

----------


## ducduy9104

Giá trị nhất là thời gian bỏ ra để mò chân của nó  :Big Grin: 
Thôi thì cái nào còn dùng được thì bác giữ lại. Đồ ve chai mà thiếu gì, tìm cái nào dễ dùng ấy.
Thường thì Camera nó ra tín hiệu analog, cắm vào màn hình tivi (ngõ RCA) để xem trực tiếp, còn nếu muốn qua máy tính thì mới cần phần cứng hỗ trợ (analog->digital). Bác nói cần xem qua màn tivi thì em không nghĩ phải mua cái card đó đâu. 
Còn nếu muốn dữ hơn nữa cho qua máy tính record hay xử lý ảnh gì đó thì lên lazada mua cái easycap để ra tín hiệu số từ USB, tầm hơn trăm nghìn thôi.
Vấn đề chủ yếu vẫn là tìm ra 2 cái chân video out  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Như bác Duy nói thì cái quý nhất là thời  gian để mò nó.

Mình bán camera dân sự và smarthome nên cũng muốn bổ sung là các con chip cảm biến chỉ có vài hãng sản xuất thôi. Do đo camera Trung Quốc, ráp in Việt Nam, toàn quảng cáo xài công nghệ Nhật, do con chip là của Sony. Đương nhiên là cùng chip Sony cũng khác nhau nhưng cũng ko nhiều. Do đó cái cảm biến có thể thay thế được. Mấy cái cảm biến đời sau này nhiều khi còn ngon hơn con đang gắn, mà giá cũng rẻ

Frame Grabber + FPGA cũng có lý do của nó. Bên mình làm các sự kiện, camera độ phân giải cao truyền qua usb ko đủ nhanh, rồi còn phải xử lý trước khi xuất nên sẽ bị lag. Tuy nhiên nếu bác nzhuhu chỉ muốn xem cho vui thì ko cần Frame Grabber và FPGA cho khổ

----------

